# Working with models for beginners.



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Working with Models*


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2017)

Read it, thought it was good.


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2017)

It's all common sense.


----------



## cgw (Mar 14, 2017)

Why WOULDN'T you follow some/most of these guidelines? Why objectify when you can collaborate? Seems a lesson that's remarkably hard for some to learn--if ever.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 14, 2017)

Designer said:


> It's all common sense.


That is something that is in short supply these days and seems to be getting shorter.


----------

